# Just got back from......



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Montana . Dry as can be. Not looking good. Two ranches were extremely dry and very few P-dogs. A third ranch was very good and we took about 2500-3000 dogs off it. Hot . Three days ran about 100 deg. Shot for 10 days straight. We need rain guys.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Al Hansen said:


> We need rain guys.


You mean the water stuff right? Not that wet red mist slowly drifting and settling on the sage? 

-DallanC


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> You mean the water stuff right? Not that wet red mist slowly drifting and settling on the sage?
> 
> -DallanC


yup. not the mist but that stuff you drink.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I was in northern Idaho a few weeks back n it rained the entire time. My brothers just got back this week n they said it rained the whole time they were there too. Wish that weather would drift south a ways


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

35whelen said:


> Wish that weather would drift south a ways


Those of us in So. Utah have learned that we don't get moisture from "up north". What we really need is the Pacific monsoon to kick in, and bring some real moisture from the south!


----------

